# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Groene Hart Ziekenhuis (Polikliniek)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Groene Hart Ziekenhuis (Polikliniek)
Doortocht 40
Nieuwerkerk aan den IJssel 

Bezoek de website van Groene Hart Ziekenhuis


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Groene Hart Ziekenhuis.*

----------

